# Hardtail vs. Full Suspension



## llonwheels (Feb 27, 2007)

Do most people dirt jump with hardtail? im also wondering the concerns with dirt jumping with a FS. any issues with the rear shock? I have a Trek Fuel EX 7 with a Fox Float RP2 w/Pro Pedal, rebound. I run the shock around 100 psi. i only weigh 130lbs. i am really new to rear suspension. so used to hardtails


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Ye most jump with hardtails although there are a few FS jump bikes eg. Cowan DS and the new dobermann frame


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

the full suspension jump frames like the cowan ds are designed for slopestyle jumps like crankworx and the monster park. you tube them and you will find exactly what slopestyle is all about.
hardtails are used because they promote smoothness and good technique. they are also faster as a rear shock will slow you down especially when pedalling. not sure how well pro pedal works but it can necer match a hardtail


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i dirtjump my bottlerocket. the suspension certainly absorbs allot of energy, this is not an issue on downhill and more 'freeride' type jumps (where the bike is just puuuuuurfect!), but our local DJ's are big, steep and tightly spaced (imo). most suitable for the 20" guys. with the big bike and suspension it is hard learning how to hit these smoothly and is very hard to maintain speed and flow through them. the little 20's and the guys on hardtail 26ers can flow through at pretty low speeds, i have to give'r really hard to maintain my momentum. 

learning was a pretty steep curve. the first couple of times the suspension packed in and i crashed. on the plus side, after you get the bravery up you can give'r hard and just -know- your going to clear it, and it doesn't matter so much if you overshoot and land in the flatness. downside is, you won't be able to hit the next one....

so yeah, its doable, but learning how to pop the lips and maintain speed is harder, but if you overshoot or case your have a much larger margin of forgiveness. i have fun jumping my fully, and its definitly made me a better rider when i have the BR in its more suitable enviroment, but building a proper hardtail DJ bike is something i'm currently working on becouse it will be SOOO much better for pure dirtjumping funness.


----------



## llonwheels (Feb 27, 2007)

the_godfather said:


> the full suspension jump frames like the cowan ds are designed for slopestyle jumps like crankworx and the monster park. you tube them and you will find exactly what slopestyle is all about.
> hardtails are used because they promote smoothness and good technique. they are also faster as a rear shock will slow you down especially when pedalling. not sure how well pro pedal works but it can necer match a hardtail


ya i absolutely love slopestyle, i watched some of it at winter park crankworx. ( i race the winterpark xc races) Another thing i was wondering is how the rear suspension is set up. I believe the rear shocks are a little better then mine, and i think they have some kind of bottoming out prevention, or something like that.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

depends on what kind of dirt jumps you are talking about. if you're talkin' slang, like flowin' the "Trails", then you want a rigid hard tail with a steep head-angle.... if you're going to be boostin' the "Stunts" or "cheese-wedges" then you may get away with FS just fine.  maybe you can pick up what I'm layin' down....

and your sig. is wrong too, haha.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

llonwheels said:


> Do most people dirt jump with hardtail? im also wondering the concerns with dirt jumping with a FS. any issues with the rear shock? I have a Trek Fuel EX 7 with a Fox Float RP2 w/Pro Pedal, rebound. I run the shock around 100 psi. i only weigh 130lbs. i am really new to rear suspension. so used to hardtails


So many people here on the frontrange run FS. There are +'s and -'s to both. But, here because of the quality of our DJ's, access to resort riding, and access to an actual slopestyle course. I'm finding more and more people here in CO building slopestyle bikes to do everything.

I don't know too many riders who would attempt that first drop on the CrankWorx course on a hardtail. Let's see...just Joel and Carter.

Hardtails will always be cheaper and are ideal if you are just getting into DJ's.



llonwheels said:


> ya i absolutely love slopestyle, i watched some of it at winter park crankworx. ( i race the winterpark xc races) Another thing i was wondering is how the rear suspension is set up. I believe the rear shocks are a little better then mine, and i think they have some kind of bottoming out prevention, or something like that.


If you "love" slopestyle, you should try it. You have access to a ss course and you aren't too far from Lory State Park. Winterpark added more to the course after the event. More DJ's and other features that were built for differing skill levels.

As far as rear shock set-up you may have noticed how the ss bikes at Crankworx were running air shocks. Air shocks can be pumped up stiffer as the course demands. My Arrow had a custom built Risse that could take up to 300psi. to make the bike "take off the edge." My Eastern has a Rock Shox something or other but I run it at a much lower pressure. The "bottoming out prevention" on my DHX Air 5.0 is bottom out control that is adjustable by expanding and collapsing the reservoir on the shock which changes the progressiveness of the shock in the end stroke.

Pumping up that shock on the Trek and hitting the DJ's is not a good idea for several reasons.

You have a PM.


----------



## llonwheels (Feb 27, 2007)

So Lory State Park, is up near ft. collins, are there some jumps there? or is it just a good place for MTB?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Jumpin with a fs sucks IMO. It just isn't fun.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah they have stunts, DJ's, and a pump track.


----------

